# health care for spouses



## madeoverseas (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys
I am wondering if anyone knows about the health care system in China and how it applies to foreign spouses. Am i entitled to the same health benefits as my Chinese husband? Are our children (who are not chinese citizens) eligible for health care through their father? I am holding a Q1 visa.


----------

